# Do you consider this poor behavior in a groomer?



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I have been happy with Cazzie's groomer. She does a good job on his cuts and grooms him "out front" where anyone in the waiting room can see what she's doing. Cazzie and Chelsie were having a shampoo recently. The groomer was a bit late and I was sitting waiting for her to be finished. Chelsie was on the table with the little loop around her neck. She became frightened and started twisting and turning to get away - almost went off the table! The groomer didn't say anything soothing, or anything at all, or make any gesture that would calm her down, she simply picked her up and plopped her back down in the "grooming position." I said to the woman, while this was going on, "She's scared," hoping that she would say or do something but...nothing. Maybe she didn't hear me. I should have stood up and said more, like "Stop it! She's scared!" But you know, we don't say the things we want to at the time. So my questions are, do you think the groomer showed poor behavior? Should I look for a new groomer? Or could this happen with anyone, because usually I'm not there looking on. It's hard to find a groomer around here. One place was absolutely filthy and I walked out again. There is another place I could try. Do doggies have trouble adjusting to a new groomer? What do you think?

Suzy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Suzy, I hear ya. I mean, it's probably better that the groomer doesn't cajole, say 'oh poor baby' or sweet talk too much because that will often make the dog feel more worried, validating it's fears and thinking something must be wrong. At the same time, I don't like to see rough behavior when a simple word or two, like 'sssh , it's o.k.' can make the dog relax a bit more. 

They do have a job to do, and I'm sure when they've done 5, 10 or 15 dogs in one day, month after month, it is more like work and they can't address every little squeal or squirm the dogs might have. I've seen my groomer behave the same way. She's very business-like, though she's very friendly with the customers and when she hands the dogs over. What scares me with my groomer is that she'll leave the dog on the table, in the noose and walk away to answer the phone or something!! :jaw: I've heard enough horror stories on here and elsewhere that maybe your groomer isn't so bad after all ! lol

I dont' have my dogs groomed there, I do it myself, she just cuts their nails.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I tend to agree with Marj. It's like when you bring your kids to the doctor. A good doctor or nurse doesn't coddle them. When my son had to get shots, the nurse didn't put up with any crap from him. She told him basically to sit still and cut out the nonsense and it will be over in a second. And he did.

I think it's the same way with the dogs. If the groomer starts coddling too much, they won't really get the proper groomer-dog relationship. I think I'd have a hard time being a groomer. I want the dogs to be my best friend all the time.

If your groomer does a good job, stick with her.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I too agree with Marj and Ivy about leaving the dog on the table with a noose around her. That's dangerous. 

My groomer back in CA would put the dog back into the crate when she had to walk away from the table. She never left the dog unattended on the table or in the washing sink. She too told me many stories about dogs being left on the table in the noose or left to dry in the crates with dryers at full speed. 

If I were you, liked your groomer, I would stick with her but I would not leave the furballs there alone with her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I personally know of one Hav puppy that died from hanging from a noose on a grooming table while the person watching left the room "for just a second". Very scary!! 

There is a line between remaining professional and not coddling a nervous dog and being brusque and frightening. There is no need to bully a dog that they are grooming, so if you see or hear that happening, you should intervene or no longer go there. We've heard stories on here of groomers yanking leashes/nooses, smacking the dog on the nose, shaking it, etc....... And that is when a customer is THERE and saw or heard it ! so....... Suzy, go with your gut and if you aren't comfortable leaving your doggies there, then don't.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I really appreciate your replies. This place always has two groomers working together - one is the owner, I think - and the phone is right there, so I feel pretty safe that the dogs aren't left alone. 

She does a good job anyway, so I will give her another chance! I'll tell her the next time I bring Chels in, that she frightens easily and is a bit shy so please be aware of it. Then I'll arrive early for their pick-up and see how it's going.

Thanks, Suzy


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Suzy,
I will jump in hear as I had been a groomer for 18 years. 
We did not mind the owners sticking around or waiting for their dogs, but if the dogs would not behave due to their owner being there we would ask them to wait out side. If they showed up early we would motion to them to be quiet and hoped that the dog would not recognize that they were there. It can be very frustrating trying to deal with a dog because they see mom or dad. I do not think that your groomer was out of line. I have had many dogs that will see their mom or dad and then their behavior gets worse because the want to go home and the owners felt that they were really nervous or scared when really, before they showed up the dog was perfectly fine. 
Our dogs can be GREAT little actors:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Suzy, I also agree that your groomer is probably pretty good and safe. Cicero loves his bath and grooming times...when nobody is around. If DH comes in the room...it's a different story..he wants to get to him to lick and play. I have always been firm with my pets from day one on grooming and it doesn't take many times till they learn it's time to be still and enjoy the brush, nails, cleaning pads, etc. At night I will take Cicero to the bedroom and we enjoy brushing on the bed...alone. I think groomers have to be firm - never mean - so the dogs will learn what to expect. Try to sneak to a place where you can't be seen to watch next time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather is right as I've seen that myself when going to the groomer's. You can see into the rooms they work in, but you can also be completely out of view. Often that is what works best for a dog who isn't exactly thrilled to be there and just wants to get into mommy's or daddy's arms. lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dogs learn faster when they aren't babied, but I do understand that you might want to get in there and comfort Cazzie. That's a pretty normal reaction.

It is in Cazzie's best interest to learn how to behave on a grooming table in a loop, and hopefully she caught on to this quickly. If the groomer was scolding her for no reason or being rough with her, then I think you should step in, _but_ not for being scared. Hopefully Cazzie will learn that there is no reason to be afraid of the groomer or the process.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just went to the groomers this morning with Betzie and Jillee. I really like my groomer. She lets me stay there and help her. They really like that....well I like to think they do. My groomer does get firm with them if she needs to. I agree with what everyone else says. They need to know who is in charge!


----------

